# McCain cheated, McCain cheated



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The left is falling just short of na na na na. 



> Postscript: This essay was submitted prior to the 8/16/08 McCain-Obama presidential debate at Saddleback College. Following a dismal showing by Obama in which McCain clearly dominated the debate, the Obama campaign is accusing the McCain campaign of "cheating" to account for his superior performance.


I'm going at this backwards, but I want to catch your attention. The following essay may explain why we constantly hear, the republicans stole the election, Bush lied, McCain cheated etc etc ad nauseam.

Today many liberals have their individual conspiracy theories. The problem is a majority have "left the reason reservation". In the past it was liberals calling conservatives radical. We have a new species of radical that has recently broken the political horizon and it's a liberal. It doesn't think, it feels. It runs on emotion and can not accept defeat. Only conspiracy can defeat them because their candidates are perfect, messiah like in fact. The one the world has been waiting for.

Anyway it's long and it will leave you confused whether you should laugh, or cry for America.

http://www.intellectualconservative.com ... -deranged/

Example:



> If Obama loses in November, the Left will see things a bit differently. The election was stolen from him in [insert state here] by [insert nefarious forces here]. The country is too racist to elect a black man for president (never mind his political views). Fox News poisoned the voters' minds, even though their market share is infinitesimal compared to ABC, NBC, CBS, The New York Times, etc. Talk Radio poisoned the voters' minds, and thus the Fairness Doctrine must be reinstituted so people will be forced to listen to liberals tell them how rotten the country is and how great the Democrats are, whether they want to hear this important message or not. The war in Iraq diverted key funds from voter education back in the United States. It rained in Nebraska which gave the Republicans an unfair advantage. The victims of Hurricane Katrina are still suffering, and that kept them from casting their votes because they were discriminated against as people of color.
> The list of excuses will be endless. In short, Obama will not have lost the election. His rightful place in the Oval Office will have been denied him unfairly.





> To be sure, there are nuts in every political movement and political party who see conspiracies under every rock. What distinguishes these nut jobs of a few years ago from the Right and Left then, and the political Right today, is the fact that these beliefs have gone completely mainstream on the Left. Whether it's multiple stolen elections, deliberately manufactured intelligence by Bush showing WMD in Iraq (that was also embraced by Bill Clinton during his time in office), or 9-11 Truthers who can't explain where the missing passengers are on the non-hijacked plane that didn't hit the Pentagon, the facts don't matter anymore. The Left today refuses to recognize any facts that either demonstrate their inability to win an election because of their candidate's political philosophy, or contradict their multitudinous conspiracy theories to explain why certain things didn't work out the way they wanted them to.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Time will tell Plainsman.

If during the debates he is just as on the ball, with excellent sharp answers, and effortless wit, I will agree that it is likely wrong to have accused him of being able to hear the answers of Obama.

If however, we watch the debates, and all of a sudden we see the McCain we have all come to know and love... you know... the guy who stumbles for answers, forgets facts and details... you know... a guy who all of a sudden appears like nothing he was in the Saddleback debates..

That will be a key way of differentiating the real truth.

I will wait and see.

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I will agree that it is likely wrong to have accused him of being able to hear the answers of Obama.


Obama's answers wouldn't have helped him any more than Obama can help America. What would have helped McCain is knowing the questions. Considering that Warren likes Obama the chances are very remote, but evidently not inconceivable by some.

If the debate questions are not known ahead of time McCain has it in the bag. Not that he is that good, but Obama can't handle extemporaneous.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

*"If the debate questions are not known ahead of time McCain has it in the bag. Not that he is that good, but Obama can't handle extemporaneous."*

or it may be that some of the questions did not allow him to answer,
as they were just above his "pay grade"?

probably the most evasive candidate we have ever seen......or should i say simply non committal?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> *"If the debate questions are not known ahead of time McCain has it in the bag. Not that he is that good, but Obama can't handle extemporaneous."*
> 
> or it may be that some of the questions did not allow him to answer,
> as they were just above his "pay grade"?
> ...


:roll: :withstupid:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

"That's above my pay grade." would be a real helpful answer to know ahead of time... :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

R Y A N, The difference between Obama and McCain is, Obama really shines with a teleprompter rehearsed speech. He is as good as it gets, but really stumbles when asked question of the cuff. On the other McCain is the opposite does really well shooting from the hip, but is terrible at giving a speech. That is why Barack refused to debate him in a town hall setting.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> R Y A N, The difference between Obama and McCain is, Obama really shines with a teleprompter rehearsed speech. He is as good as it gets, but really stumbles when asked question of the cuff. On the other McCain is the opposite does really well shooting from the hip, but is terrible at giving a speech. That is why Barack refused to debate him in a town hall setting.


That is funny really. I know I have a quote here from a few months back somewhere....

And it basically hinted the opposite.

Not disagreeing with the current assesment, just remembering that back awhile ago, everything he said was like gold.

Wish I could find that statement or news article.

I'm really dying to see these debates....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Experience Counts!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Presidential election was too close to call. Neither the Republican candidate nor the Democratic candidate had enough votes to win. There was much talk about ballot recounting, court challenges, etc., but a week-long ice fishing competition seemed the sportsmanlike way to settle things. The candidate that caught the most fish at the end of the week would win the election.

Therefore, it was decided that there should be an ice fishing contest between the two candidates to determine the winner.

After much of back and forth discussion, it was decided that the contest take place on a remote frozen lake in northern Minnesota .

There were to be no observers present, and both men were to be sent out separately on this isolated lake and return at 5 P.M. with their catch for counting and verification by a team of neutral parties. At the end of the first day, John Mc. returned to the starting line and he had ten fish.

Soon, Obama returned and had no fish. Well, everyone assumed he was just having another 'bad hair' day or something and hopefully, he would catch up the next day.

At the end of the 2nd day John Mc. came in with 20 fish and Obama came in again with none.

That evening, Harry Reid got together secretly with Obama and said, 'Obama, I think John Mc. is a low-life, cheatin' son-of-a-gun. I want you to go out tomorrow and don't even bother with fishing. Just spy on him and see just how he is cheating.'

The next night (after John Mc. returns with 50 fish), Harry said to Obama, 'Well, tell me, how is John Mc. cheating?'

Obama replied, 'Harry, you're not going to believe this, but he's cutting holes in the ice.'

MORAL OF THE STORY: Experience Counts!!!


----------

